# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  سؤال

## keana

السلام عليكم

هلا بدي اسالكم

اذا حد خلص عالصيفي  رح يتخرج مع السنه نفسها والا  بده يستنا سنه كامله ؟؟؟؟؟

ضروري الرد

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

اذا كنت دبلوم رح تتخرج على نفس السنة 
أما اذا كنت بكالوريوس رح تتخرج عالسنة نفسها

----------


## keana

لا عنجد بالله

بكالوريوس

----------


## آلجوري

لا إذا خلص ع الصيفي ... وإن كان قصدك ع التخرج والحفل وهاي الأشياء ... بتخرج مع الخريجين ع الأول من السنة الي بعد الصيفي الي تخرج منه ..

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

اذا انت بكالوريوس رح تتخرج عالسنة نفسها
 بعدين انت من سؤالك شكلك سنفور صرت تسأل عن التأخرج

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواد ابو ماضي  
_اذا انت بكالوريوس رح تتخرج عالسنة نفسها
بعدين انت من سؤالك شكلك سنفور صرت تسأل عن التأخرج
_


 ارجو الالتزام بالرد وعدم تحويل الموضوع للدردشة

----------


## anas_shbeeb

يا عزيزي اللي بخلص على الصيفي رح تكون حفلة التخرج تبعتو على الصيفي اللي بعدو يعني بعد سنة

----------


## ساره

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anas_shbeeb  
_يا عزيزي اللي بخلص على الصيفي رح تكون حفلة التخرج تبعتو على الصيفي اللي بعدو يعني بعد سنة

_


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

